# San Diego bike rentals



## Uncle D (Jun 15, 2005)

I will be visiting San Diego for the first time this weekend and I would like to know if anyone knows of a place that rents road bikes? Any help with a self guided tour out of downtown would be good also. I would prefer a safe route that leads into some scenic areas or a route that may get me around town safely so I can just take in the town and learn the area. 30-50 miles?
Eating is important after a ride, are there any nice restuarants in the down town area? What is the gas lamp area like?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pwagle (Jul 4, 2005)

Ride the bike lane on Harbor Dr from downtown northwest towards the airport, then swing left on Rosecrans St, right on Canyon St and climb up to Catalina Ave. Follow Catalina all the way out to the tip... Point Loma/Cabrillo National Monument. The absolute best view of Coronado military base, downtown and the big blue. Very nice around 4-5pm as the sun begins to drop. Then double back on Catalina, veer left towards Sunset Cliffs Blvd and ride along the coast for a few miles. You'll be heading north now towards Mission Bay. Look to catch Nimitz Blvd. You'll come up to an inlet with a small bridge and a designated bike path on the left side of the bridge...take this and then veer right inland towards Sea World dr (this is all bike path)...leads into E Mission Bay Drive. You'll see signs for Fiesta Island...take a quick few laps in there (2.5 mile/lap I believe)... then continue up towards Pacific Beach on E Mission Bay drive and loop around Mission Bay northward, then west back towards the ocean. Look to catch Ingraham Dr south over the bridges crossing mission bay back to Ocean Beach (Nimitz Ave) and back towards your hotel downtown. 

If you're more ambitious, instead of stopping in Pacific Beach, go through PB and up to Mt. Soledad (Mt Soledad rd) and into La Jolla (the Beverly Hills of San Diego). You can then climb up towards UCSD on La Jolla Shores Dr, catch Torrey Pines Rd and ride up the coast as long as you desire. 

Find a map of the city...there should be bike maps available at most LBS (where you rent). 

Gas Lamp is great dining and fun. Its all compacted into a small area of downtown, so you'll be able to walk up and down the avenues to pick and choose your type restaurant...has everything from India, Thai, Persion, Italian, gourmand etc. If your looking for a fish lunch/dinner, I like the places along Harbor Dr. Anthony's Fish Grotto has good Fish and Chips...simple but good... you eat on the water perched balcony overlooking the bay and onto Coronado (aircraft carriers etc). I always bring visiting friends/family there for a quick bite to eat. 

Gas Lamp is also the place to go for nights on the town. It will be bumping Fri/Sat night up through 230am. Stay in that area...you'll have plenty of selection. Watch out for the women...they're smoking!!!


----------

